# Southern CA breeders



## Dirt (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone know of a good breeder in the SoCal area? I refuse to buy at "puppy mills" and I want a healthy dog. I'm looking for a good companion, I will not be participating in any contests.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Have you looked at the American Maltese Assocation breeder list? There are several wonderful breeders in so cal. 
http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder_list.htm

Maybe you could tell us more about yourself and what exactly you are looking for, we love helping members find their 'dream' maltese!


----------



## Dirt (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm a wee bit confused by the idea of a "dream" maltese. I just want a good companion without a family history of physical defects nor mental "issues".


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Please Dirt, do tell us about yourself. Introduce who you are and what you want!


----------



## Dirt (Sep 19, 2007)

Ah, I see. I'm a 34 year old male. I had a beagle/australian shepard mix when I was a kid. Very active considering the mix; a hunter crossed with a herder. I'm looking for a more laid back dog now. Someone that is as comfortable hanging out and watching TV as they are playing fetch at the park. Someone that is comfortable hanging out regardless of the situation, I guess. I live in a townhouse. My parents live with me and are retired (well, my mother is, my dad is semi-retired). There's not going to be alot of backyard to run around, so I chose this breed because I think they are comfortable with having a walk a day and staying indoors with me the rest of it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Ah, I see. I'm a 34 year old male. I had a beagle/australian shepard mix when I was a kid. Very active considering the mix; a hunter crossed with a herder. I'm looking for a more laid back dog now. Someone that is as comfortable hanging out and watching TV as they are playing fetch at the park. Someone that is comfortable hanging out regardless of the situation, I guess. I live in a townhouse. My parents live with me and are retired (well, my mother is, my dad is semi-retired). There's not going to be alot of backyard to run around, so I chose this breed because I think they are comfortable with having a walk a day and staying indoors with me the rest of it.[/B]


See and there is your 'dream' maltese, one that adapts to your life style. 

Most maltese are very good at hanging out, regardless of the situation but as always, it depends on the actual dog, some are more adaptable than others. 
Good luck with your search! Just remember to make sure you are buying from a reputable breeder - your chances of getting exactly what you are looking for are so much better than if you buy from a petstore or a backyard breeder (like you typically find for sale in the newspaper) 

There is a show in costa mesa next weekend that I just posted about, maybe you can attend that show and get to know some of the breeders.


----------

